

If this is NSFW, you should quit - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/if-this-is-nsfw-you-should-quit/swizec/4877

======
ziggrat
definitely nsfw

~~~
Metatron
I concur. Definitively NSFW and I shouldn't have trusted it at work.

~~~
srathbun
ditto

